# MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1) - Updated with 2nd ML1



## xcel730 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Updated 07-18-08:* _Crenshaw just added his review of a different ML1. Thanks Crenshaw_
_______________________

I just got my new MilkySpit modded SureFire L1 LumaMax (aka Milky ML1). I was in awe with the way this light had turned out and I felt compelled to share it with you guys. Enjoy!

*Brief Intro*
Although SureFire L1 Lumamax is not the brightest flashlight out there, I always liked it. The overall size, weight, two-stage lock-out tailcap, and my overall weakness for SureFire E series style lights are to blame for. The SF L1 is not a new light, and many already know the specs (probably by heart), but here it is anyway:

Output: 65 Lumens High / 10 Lumens Low
Runtime: 1.5 Hours High / 16 Hours Low
Length and Weight: 4.52", 2.9 oz
*What I Didn't Like About SureFire L1 LumaMax*

Although I love the SureFire E series style flashlights, I am not too fond of the narrow beam pattern from Total Internal Reflection (TIR) optics. In addition, the relatively low lumens output, beam artifact, slightly greenish tint, and its inability to run on rechargable batteries are turn offs for me as well. Of course, all this is based on my jaded perception from the dangerous exposure to CPF. :nana: I'm sure I would have been more than happy with the SF L1 if I hadn't discovered this forum. 

*Milky Magic*
I sent MilkySpit (Scott) a PM and discussed how I can improve my SF L1. Although Scott's a busy man, he was courteous in exchanging PMs with me for a few days. Finally, I decided that I wanted the following:

Replace the stocked CREE Led to Seoul SSC P4 USWOH
Replace the stocked TIR optic to UCL window
Add IMS20 Smooth Reflector - Scott calls it his "smoothie"
Change the stocked driver to a high-output buck/boost MadMax+ driver
Bore out the battery tube to fit rechargable RCR123a battery
Calibrate the tailcap to keep the low at around 10-15 lumens
*Now Presenting .... the New Milky ML1*

I sent out my SF L1 to Scott on Monday afternoon (6/16), Scott received it on Tuesday, called me on Tuesday night to discuss what he had done to my light, shipped it out on Wednesday morning, and I got it today (6/19)!!! Knowing that Scott has a lot of mods to work on, I didn't expect to see my SF L1 for at least a month :candle: .

After Scott worked his magic, my SF ML1 has became one of my favorite lights. Here's the new ML1:

Runs on both primary 3.0v CR123a and 3.7v RCR123a
Max output is approxiamtely 200 lumens on RCR123a (about 40 minutes), and 165 lumens on CR123a (about 1 hour)
Low output is approximately 15 lumens on RCR123a, and 8-10 lumens on CR123a (about 20 hours).
A very nice white and flawless beam pattern with bright hotspot with very useable spill. Among all the lights I have, my McGizmo Lunasol 20, McLux-Ti-XR19-PD, and Novatac 120P have the nicest beam pattern. The ML1 has equally nice beam but has the widest and brightest hotspot and spill.
Okay, enough talk, let's see some photos. I do apologize that my photography skills is not that great. I blame on my digital camera. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*My SF ML1 - *_Scott is not going to be happy, but after taking this photo, I rip the label off. According to our fellow CPF member ttran97, he said ripping Scott's label off is like ripping the whoosh symbol from your Nike sneaker_











*A Look at the Head -* _Bad photo, but I'm trying to show the reflector and SSC P4. You get the point_







*Low Output - About 10ft Away* - _Running on a freshly charged AW 3.7v Protected RCR123a_








*High Output - About 10ft Away *- _Running on a freshly charged AW 3.7v Protected RCR123a_





*A Failed Attempt to Show the High Output Beam - *_Note, the beam pattern is flawless. Any artifact that may be depicted on the photo is due to the uncooperating camera. . Okay okay, the photographer sucked._






Overall, I cannot be more pleased with the result. This light will serve me for many years to come ... I might have lost my incentive to get any more 1xCR123a lights. :huh:

My ML1 will not be a shelf queen. Instead, it will be part of my EDC rotation, and number one choice for my future backpacking excursions. :twothumbs I will post more photos when I take this light outdoors.

Feel free to drop me a PM if you have any questions. If you want to get your light modded, drop MilkySpit a line.






*Some of Milky Threads*
Milky ML1 Part 1
Milky ML1 Part 2
Milky CREEmator - Another great Milky modded light I bought
MilkySpit Mods, Thoughts, Eye Candy - Part 1
MilkySpit Mods, Thoughts, Eye Candy - Part 2
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Second Flavour!





















Receieved from Milky awhile ago. its bright!

ML1 on left, P1DQ5 on right





Same shot, Lower Exposure





Both on Low





Same shot, Lower Exposure





Output: 165+Lumen
Spec: 900ma on RCR123a
CreeXRE McR19cut MG MM+ 30ohm Tail 

Its been in my pocket ever since i got it..

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

:naughty: That's the benefit of Scott living in NJ and me living in NY. He shipped to me via USPS and it only took one day. :nana:



Crenshaw said:


> NO FAIRRRRRR, i ordered first, and its still in the hands of USPS....
> 
> Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

it came in JUST as i was typing that...freaky huh...

short write up:

the beam is PERFECT, i have never seen a perfect Cree beam before. I origianlyl asked scott to leave the Optic in there, but he put in a reflector for me, at no extra cost! thank you so much scott! Scott has solved the problem of cree rings. Cree rings were there (i always thought so) because of that little silver ring around the actualy dome. What Scott has done, is the reflectors fits exactly around the DOME, not the metal ring. Thus, perfect, flawless, novatac-ish beam.
The Low is also perfect now, i envision myself using this for ALOT of things now.

and unlike the OP, i shall be keeping the white tag on, as a sign of the L1's superority to other stock L1s. 


Crenshaw


----------



## chaoss (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

I hate you guys . Congrats on owning a great light.


----------



## ttran97 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

I had a similar light a few months back...the ML-1x. That one was driven harder and got roughly 250 lumen. I sold it, but occasionally think about buying it back from *cqbdude*. hehe. 

These are really great lights and although they're not as small or as bright as the E1B Creemators, the ML1's have that great two-stage tailcap. Plus, I'm always more willing to actually use my HAIII natural color lights. The black lights look too nice for me to use without worry. 

I'm amazed that *milkyspit* gets as many lights done as he does. Not only does he work hard, he also spends a good deal of time communicating with CPFers. He's a one-man operation. The positive thing about that is that he gives 100% into his work and when you get your light from him, you know it's going to be amazing. But of course, the negative side to all that personal attention is the amount of time it takes for some mods to get finished.

The majority of his mods have a fast turn-around time. I'd say less than 2 weeks. If you think about it, that's pretty darn fast! The more intricate and complex mods will take longer, of course...but that's to be expected. If you want something instantly, people are always selling *milkyspit* mods so you can just grab one of those. But if you want something done especially for you, and done right, patience is key.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

I think great works, take time, and i agree with ttran here, scott is a one man operation, and after reading this post it really puts into perspective exactly how much work there is for him to do.

Oh, if theres onething tiny gripe i had about my particular ML1, is the tint is abit cool for my tastes, but this is really nit picking,and differs from taste to taste, and if i wanted, scott COULD have handpicked the emittor for me at slightly higher cost. But, its a great light as is right now. cant wait for it to get dark

omg, discovered something else, it has a GITD oring behind the lens...wow!

Crenshaw


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

:twothumbs very nice. my 4th milky should be done soon i think! just spoke with him tonight... cant wait

good to hear this'll be a true user


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



ttran97 said:


> I had a similar light a few months back...the ML-1x. That one was driven harder and got roughly 250 lumen. I sold it, but occasionally think about buying it back from *cqbdude*. hehe.


 
I remember that light. I could tell you didn't want to sell it. You post it up on BST, changed your mind and decided to keep it, and then a few days later, it popped back up on BST. That was a pretty sweet light.

~~~~~~~~


ttran97 said:


> I'm amazed that *milkyspit* gets as many lights done as he does. Not only does he work hard, he also spends a good deal of time communicating with CPFers. He's a one-man operation. The positive thing about that is that he gives 100% into his work and when you get your light from him, you know it's going to be amazing. But of course, the negative side to all that personal attention is the amount of time it takes for some mods to get finished.


 
One thing I really liked about Scott is that he's honest about his work. He called me to tell me about what he did with my light and explained that it's not 100% perfect according to him. Of course, since he modded the light, he's a little more critical to himself than others would be. The little imperfection that he told me about I wouldn't have noticed if he didn't tell me. I had to do a white-wall hunt from 5 feet to see what he was talking about. Needless to say, I blinded myself for a bit :sick2:. He could have simply choose not to tell me about it.


----------



## cqbdude (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



ttran97 said:


> I had a similar light a few months back...the ML-1x. That one was driven harder and got roughly 250 lumen. I sold it, but occasionally think about buying it back from *cqbdude*. hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> omg, discovered something else, it has a GITD oring behind the lens...wow!
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Ahhhhh. I was looking in the lens to see if I had the GITD oring, and I accidentally pushed the tailcap. :hahaha: Luckily, it was only on low. I didn't get a GITD oring ... oh well, not a big fan anyway (sour grapes) .


EDIT: from cqbdude's response, I don't think ttran97 is going to get his ML-1x for awhile :candle:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



xcel730 said:


> Ahhhhh. I was looking in the lens to see if I had the GITD oring, and I accidentally pushed the tailcap. :hahaha: Luckily, it was only on low. I didn't get a GITD oring ... oh well, not a big fan anyway (sour grapes) .



haha, but youve got a nice warm beam with the ssc inside yes?
and youve got a SMO reflector = more throw

Crenshaw


----------



## ttran97 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Oh, I gotta warn you guys....even though the L1 head will fit on an E2e body, don't do it because it will direct drive the LED and make it go .

That's what happened to me and I had to send it in to get a new emitter installed.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> haha, but youve got a nice warm beam with the ssc inside yes?
> and youve got a SMO reflector = more throw
> 
> Crenshaw


 
The SSC beam is slightly warmer than most of my other lights. The warmest light I have is my Novatac 120P ... luck of the lottery.

Actually, you still have the TIR optics, so yours should throw farther than mine, but I have more useable spill.


~~~~


ttran97 said:


> Oh, I gotta warn you guys....even though the L1 head will fit on an E2e body, don't do it because it will direct drive the LED and make it go .
> 
> That's what happened to me and I had to send it in to get a new emitter installed.


 
Oooh ... thanks for the advice. I hadn't really thought about it, but I'm sure some point along the line I would have started legoing.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

When you say 165 lumens is it emitter or out front?

I'm still debating if I want to send my L1 in, maybe I'll wait till cree come out with a higher bin so I can have emitter swapped at the same time.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



xcel730 said:


> The SSC beam is slightly warmer than most of my other lights. The warmest light I have is my Novatac 120P ... luck of the lottery.
> 
> Actually, you still have the TIR optics, so yours should throw farther than mine, but I have more useable spill.
> 
> ...



nope, actually Milky added in a MOP reflector for me. Originally, i wanted to keep the TIR, but after seeing this reflector, no way im going back. 

Ill probably get a E2E at some point, so i can use 3.7 lithium batteries that are the size of 2 RCR123A (i forget thier exact number code), not 18650, the one thinner then that. Ill lego that to either the nitecore extreme (buying as soon as fenixstore stocks them) or ill lego the ML1 Head...

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



jzmtl said:


> When you say 165 lumens is it emitter or out front?
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to send my L1 in, maybe I'll wait till cree come out with a higher bin so I can have emitter swapped at the same time.


 
Scott told me those numbers, and I took his words for it. I'm not quite sure if it's emitter or OTF. :thinking: I presume it is from the emitter.


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

These mods look interesting. A few questions....first, how much do they cost? Second, I am going to assume (this may be a stupid question...and I am pretty sure I know the answer ) that this voids the lifetime Surefire warranty?

Mike


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



mikekoz said:


> These mods look interesting. A few questions....first, how much do they cost? Second, I am going to assume (this may be a stupid question...and I am pretty sure I know the answer ) that this voids the lifetime Surefire warranty?
> 
> Mike


 
Scott's price usually starts at around $85. The exact price depends on what you want. I would PM Scott for more detailed information.

Yes, the mod will essentially void the SureFire warranty. That applies for any mod service you do to any brand flashlight. However, I'm sure Scott will take care of it if he mod fails. I haven't heard anyone who experienced any failures with Scott's modded light.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Moving this to the Review section.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Man, he does good work. I gotta send some of my lights over to get "milked" one of these days. Must be a busy man.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

I have an essentially similar first gen L1. It is very close to being a perfect light.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Introducing My New MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Hi guys... many thanks for so many kind sentiments! It means a lot. 

Just wanted to note briefly that Xcel730's upgrade was a little different from most in that he sent me an L1 Cree but wanted a Seoul SSCP4 emitter with IMS20 reflector in the head... this resulted in me swapping-out his L1 head in favor of the Luxeon version of that head... the latter is a more secure fit for the parts he wanted, with better heatsinking and actually a slightly shorter length. The side effect was that his pricing was somewhat different from the norm... without getting into all the numbers, the conceptual differences were as follows: (1) heads were swapped; (2) the L1 Cree often does not need a new emitter as it's not uncommon for SureFire to mount what by all indications is at least a Q5-binned emitter in the stock light... that's not always the case, but it happens often enough that I can amortize-in the savings of not needing a new emitter, nor the labor to change it... the Luxeon head DOES need an emitter swap added to the mix in every case, so pricing is a little higher, all other things being equal.

Admittedly, it gets a little confusing to price the upgrade when mixed-generation components are involved, and I will readily admit I don't have every possible combination perfectly accounted for costwise, but I do my best.




jzmtl said:


> When you say 165 lumens is it emitter or out front?
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to send my L1 in, maybe I'll wait till cree come out with a higher bin so I can have emitter swapped at the same time.




Jzmtl, that's an estimate of emitter lumens based on a fairly conservative estimate of the luminous flux of an average emitter in the given bin. I've calculated outputs on my lights in this way for quite some time... and more often than not, I'll compare the finished piece in an A-B ceiling bounce test with some known controls here in the Milky Labs as a general sanity check that the numbers make sense. A couple months back I also derived a mathematical model (actually, two... one a third-order polynomial function, the other a second-order polynomial function) that allows me to come up with a reasonable expected output in lumens for any given output current.

Also, in the past some of my lights have been output tested in detail, most notably by fellow CPFer Leef, who put together arguably the nicest lightbox test rig I've ever seen... my lights tend to perform very close to the rated lumens I've specified for them... this is noteworthy because my rating is essentially EMITTER lumens, while Leef has been testing TORCH lumens... it seems the slightly conservative skew I apply to my output ratings more-or-less compensates for the loss occurring in reflector and lens, which is encouraging!

Hope this helped. Sorry if I went off the deep end in terms of the geekspeak.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

milky, i cant wait to save some money and get a mod from you. i actually had a daydream yesterday in lecture about receiving a mod from you and selling all my other lights because the milky was jealous. haha wow. :shakehead really though, i cant wait. i just have to determine what my uses are and find out what i need.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

wow, ill have to polish up my end of the Review there....watch that space!

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Crenshaw, I'm saving you a spot for your review.

Actually, it may be good too since your ML1 is different from mine.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



xcel730 said:


> Crenshaw, I'm saving you a spot for your review.
> 
> Actually, it may be good too since your ML1 is different from mine.



thanks, im dreadfully busy this week though, it will have to wait...on the plus side, my ML1 is seeing use! just yesterday Me and some people got a splinter out of someone foot by using my (sterilized with an alcohol swab) SAK tweezers and knife, and by the light of my ML1...

Crenshaw


----------



## werdnawee (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> Me and some people got a splinter out of someone foot by using my (sterilized with an alcohol swab) SAK tweezers and knife, and by the light of my ML1...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I hope the patient made it through and won't be in the ICU for too long :laughing:
Crenshaw, sounds like you had a whole surgical team there.

Can't wait to get my Milky modded L1.

I have asked for a reflectored version. (with MAX OUTPUT!!!)

How does the GITD in the head look? (I think mine with have that too)


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



werdnawee said:


> I hope the patient made it through and won't be in the ICU for too long :laughing:
> Crenshaw, sounds like you had a whole surgical team there.
> 
> Can't wait to get my Milky modded L1.
> ...


 

How bright is Scott making yours? I actually tried to ask if he could reduce the output by a little bit so I could have better runtime performance. But by the time I asked, it was already packaged and ready to come back to me. Oh well. Who am I to complain. :devil:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



werdnawee said:


> I hope the patient made it through and won't be in the ICU for too long :laughing:
> Crenshaw, sounds like you had a whole surgical team there



haha, not really, Maria stepped on a splinter, and had Longaville, Don Armado and King Ferdinand helping get it out.It was a very subborn splinter. guess what play we're rehearsing..
we got rid of the wooden boxes after that though. 

i am wondering if its worth asking scott for another head with a 1.2+ A drive level. At the same time, i wonder, is the circuit even IN the head? The top of body looks modified to me too.

Crenshaw
Crenshaw


----------



## ttran97 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> i am wondering if its worth asking scott for another head with a 1.2+ A drive level. At the same time, i wonder, is the circuit even IN the head? The top of body looks modified to me too.



If you look at my post #13 up there, you'll see my warning. The L1's have their circuitry in the bodies. The heads are just "dummy" heads.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



ttran97 said:


> If you look at my post #13 up there, you'll see my warning. The L1's have their circuitry in the bodies. The heads are just "dummy" heads.



opps, thanks, i thought as much...so maybe ill just Ask scott if he can send me the Nichia head i have in mind, and an L1 body with 1.2a drive level. and a tail with more resistance. Whoops, that sounds like a whole new ML1 almost..

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> opps, thanks, i thought as much...so maybe ill just Ask scott if he can send me the Nichia head i have in mind, and an L1 body with 1.2a drive level. and a tail with more resistance. Whoops, that sounds like a whole new ML1 almost..
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I'm actually tempted to find another older style L1 and send it to Scott to mod. But I'll have to wait for now.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Guys, if I've been slow to reply please send email to me here...







It helps if you put "CPF" and your username somewhere in the subject line... makes it easier to filter the good stuff from the spam! oo:

If I were to find a secret stash of old-style (first generation with four flat sides) L1 hosts, I wouldn't mind putting some of the high-CRI Nichia 083 emitters in them. The resulting light wouldn't exactly have world-beating brightness, but I'm imagining it would offer a tremendous beam quality, with a clean beam and terrific color rendition for all those close and medium-range missions that such a light really just feels right having.

Anyone got some four-flats L1 hosts pining away?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Oooh, that sounds nice. Will it have a reflector or will it be all flood light like the McGizmo's Mule/SunDrop? I have the SunDrop and the tint is awesome.

I wouldn't mind having one with the same newer style L1 body with reflector. Now I have to locate one for a good deal. I'll contact you in a couple of weeks ... this might be my next light ... SF MilkyDrop



milkyspit said:


> Guys, if I've been slow to reply please send email to me here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



milkyspit said:


> Guys, if I've been slow to reply please send email to me here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, Suddenly i suspect Scott has a free "secret" stashes of Old style L1s around somewhere. But hey scott, is that post indicative of you having found a source for the Nichia high CRI emittors (other then McGizmo that is)

I might be in for a Milky L1 drop too depending on the price....:naughty:

Crenshaw


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

What might be neat is to put 5 of those emitters in an Inova X5.

Just blue-skying here. 



milkyspit said:


> Guys, if I've been slow to reply please send email to me here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tsl (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



milkyspit said:


> If I were to find a secret stash of old-style (first generation with four flat sides) L1 hosts, I wouldn't mind putting some of the high-CRI Nichia 083 emitters in them. The resulting light wouldn't exactly have world-beating brightness, but I'm imagining it would offer a tremendous beam quality, with a clean beam and terrific color rendition for all those close and medium-range missions that such a light really just feels right having.


 
I'd be definitely interested, especially given the terrific color rendition. Would it have the same brightness as the stock Cree L1? Could this be done in a Cree L1 or does it have to be in the older style L1?

Email sent.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



tsl said:


> I'd be definitely interested, especially given the terrific color rendition. Would it have the same brightness as the stock Cree L1? Could this be done in a Cree L1 or does it have to be in the older style L1?
> 
> Email sent.


 
This is something I'm interested as well. My best guess is that it will not be as bright as the stock Cree L1, but I could be way off. I'm actually in the process of building one with Scott


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

i could be done starting with a Cree L1 i guess, but it wouldnt be as bright i think...McGizmo estimated his sundrop to be in the vicinity of 60 lumens i think?

i am not sure if these emittors can handle high currents

Crenshaw


----------



## werdnawee (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



milkyspit said:


> Guys, if I've been slow to reply please send email to me here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Scott,
Been emailing you so I thought I would try this way.
All set to go with the L1 mod.
Let me know if you are good to go and I can get one to you via ebay.

Thanks
werdnawee


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*

Updated!

proper review, xcel730, mind putting in the title that two flavours are reviewed? 

Thanks

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: MilkySpit SureFire L1 LumaMax (a.k.a. Milky ML1)*



Crenshaw said:


> Updated!
> 
> proper review, xcel730, mind putting in the title that two flavours are reviewed?
> 
> ...


 

Sweet. Thanks Crenshaw. I updated the title and the first post reflecting your review.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks!!



Crenshaw


----------

